# My wedge transom savers



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, so jumped the gun and got a gopro hero 3 and have wanted to see this in video so this is my first try. Video is sideways ( I thought you could flip but have not figured it out yet).

Road was the same at same speed and lanes. Only thing is after 6 tries I could never get the green light like I did on the video with the my wedge and the my wedge steering stabilizers.

Make your own conclusion if they are worth it or not...............

First video is without wedges or steering wedges:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And the second with the my wedge and the my wedge steering stabilizers


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yeah first video has to go through stop light..... Sorry. Once light goes green it start again!!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Steering stabilizers look like they're working well. Transom saver doesn't seem like it's doing much at all though.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Oh ****...... Getting a transom saver tonight for my Verado......

Thanks YS!!!!!! Never would have guessed its that bad.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

My Wedge and steering stabilizers came in yesterday - no more big stick! Kind of surprised at how much the JP was moving.

Thanks for sharing YS.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Lots of movement. Will get an equal shot soon of the boat running in the water just to compare. I bet there is some major movement there.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Man theres got to be something wrong with your steering..I have the same system as you and it WILL NOT move a centimeter without turning The wheel?? Not saying you shouldn't have bought that stuff, just wondering where all the play in it is coming from? Like there's air in it?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> My Wedge and steering stabilizers came in yesterday - no more big stick! Kind of surprised at how much the JP was moving.
> 
> Thanks for sharing YS.


Yep it moves more than I would have thought, that powerpole blade is moving around a lot as well! Is it mounted on the jackplate?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Could be. Bryan at Evans is going to go through the steering and do a power flush. 

Yes blade is mounted to jp

Like I said lots more movement than we all think going on back there.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Most of the movement looks like its coming from the jack plate flexing. I don't know about bobs but atlas recommends towing with the jack plate in the down position. On my boat that's not possible because of my skeg ground clearance.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, same here CGD. Only complaint with the motor/transom - cant tilt the motor too high or let it hang to low.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

[email protected],

First of all Thanks for doing it, I have a MyWedge and stabilizers, on my extreme and an Atlas not a Bob's , but **** thats a lot of movement for my liking. I think a Shot on the water just for grins. And yes Atlas likes their plate all the way down , but on my extreme I could not use a Wedge if that is the case? Only a transom saver. Wow I blown away. I have my Power pole mounted to boat instead of the Plate. Hmmm


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Funny enough that from the rear view mirror it all looks smooth back there. You do have to add that the camera is mounted on the boat and not the trailer and with the wide angle shot you will get a lot more picture than with a normal camera. I think that makes it look worse, but regardless andything to help stabalize the back works for me. I will be towing jack plate down, wedged and steering wedges.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Yep, same here CGD. Only complaint with the motor/transom - cant tilt the motor too high or let it hang to low.


Yeah you can tear the cowling up if you tilt up all the way and not have the jack plate up all the way. I'm away from my boat right now, so I don't know if this would work. But it has me thinking, not to much though don't want to hurt my self:headknock, if you could move the jack plate up one mounting hole or the motor. I don't know how performance would be effected. I'm sure blue wave has it mounted where it should be.

Just thinking


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yes, you have to rotate the image in an edittor... i think theres a free one that you can down load off the GoPro site. they're pretty easy to use... but not at first... 

Looks like a hole lot o shakin


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Used the editor and could only rotate it from up or down but not side. Oh well, good way to learn this new gadget.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

cgd said:


> Yeah you can tear the cowling up if you tilt up all the way and not have the jack plate up all the way. I'm away from my boat right now, so I don't know if this would work. But it has me thinking, not to much though don't want to hurt my self:headknock, if you could move the jack plate up one mounting hole or the motor. I don't know how performance would be effected. I'm sure blue wave has it mounted where it should be.
> 
> Just thinking


Recommend removing the rocker on the bow tilt and trim... Don't ask me why (you're spot on about the cowling getting tore up)

I mounted my jack plate all the way up and the motor is midway up.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I am sold on which jackplate to never buy. It looks like the jackplate is flexing too much? Try lowerering the jackplate?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I would bet they all move that much in that position but you are correct. Jack plate was moved up during this video to get worst case scenario. Next time I take the boat out I will do a in the water video as well as towing with the jp down and see what the difference is. I would also like to do one with a transom saver that is supported by the trailer just to compare but don't have one. 

If anyone ever looked at the transom of the boat while running in some decent chop you would be amazed at how much an engine moves. I think that proves that these components are well engineered. My boat and jp have 7 years on them and over 700 hrs of running but I still think that anything that stabilizes and minimizes movement of the engine while trailering is a good thing.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Most people don't like the CMC jackplate but i do. There's nothing to flex on these chunks of aluminum. The only lateral movement is the space between the 4 bronze bushings.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to be nervous everytime I hit a bump now after seeing that video! I definitely need to look into some type of support device. I have to tow with my jack plate in the up position.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

mgeistman said:


> Man theres got to be something wrong with your steering..I have the same system as you and it WILL NOT move a centimeter without turning The wheel?? Not saying you shouldn't have bought that stuff, just wondering where all the play in it is coming from? Like there's air in it?


 Same here, i can't phsically get my steering to move unless it is at the wheel. I tried it yesteday by pushing on the motor, it just doesn't move.
It seems to turn freely at the wheel. maybe air like you said does this?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah we will know tomorrow. Bryan at Evans Marine is going to power flush the system. It has been like this from day one on the steering so really have never known anything else.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

a lot of guys travel with the motors jacked all the way up and motor trimmed down and that is why it does not turn. If you trim your motor up and trailer it will turn.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> a lot of guys travel with the motors jacked all the way up and motor trimmed down and that is why it does not turn. If you trim your motor up and trailer it will turn.


Mine must be broke then. Lol


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

chumy said:


> Most people don't like the CMC jackplate but i do. *There's nothing to flex on these chunks of aluminum*. The only lateral movement is the space between *the 4 bronze bushings*.


Yeah, nothing to flex except those 2 bushings on each side. 

Speaking of...

The Bob's and Atlas have contact on both sides for the entire length of the lifting plate whereas the CMC has 2 points on each side with bushings. Not to start a debate, but would be willing to wager that Atlas and Bob's are a stronger design than that of CMC. Simply based on contact area...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah, nothing to flex except those 2 bushings on each side.
> 
> Speaking of...
> 
> The Bob's and Atlas have contact on both sides for the *entire length of* *the lifting plate* whereas the CMC has 2 points on each side with bushings. Not to start a debate, but would be willing to wager that Atlas and Bob's are a stronger design than that of CMC. Simply based on contact area...


 Did you watch the OP video. What brand of JP is that? I am not familar with the different types out there. I'm not seeing full contact on that particualar plate. I think that is why it's flexing. I've been wrong before.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yeah I watched it and so based on that you think another is stronger? That's what I was replying to... I've seen more broken CMC's than I care to remember and when those bushings wear it allows a quite a bit of play and I'm not talking flex - actual play of parts banging together. Can't say I've ever seen a Bob's or Atlas with worn bushings or end play (not saying it can't happen). 

As for what's in the video, it's a Bob's. I've had Bob's and Atlas and they are incredibly strong. 

Point is, don't confuse flexing with overall strength.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wait to you see the one I did today on the water. Amazing the difference from trailering to running on the water.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah I watched it and so based on that you think another is stronger? That's what I was replying to... I've seen more broken CMC's than I care to remember and when those bushings wear it allows a quite a bit of play and I'm not talking flex - actual play of parts banging together. Can't say I've ever seen a Bob's or Atlas with worn bushings or end play (not saying it can't happen).
> 
> As for what's in the video, it's a Bob's. I've had Bob's and Atlas and they are incredibly strong.
> 
> Point is, don't confuse flexing with overall strength.


I hope your wedges dampen your flexing.:cheers: I'll just worry about my bushings wearing out and/or creating a stress riser.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Never had a bob's ever fail from flexing, but see CMC's all the time that are having problems with pumps, binding, and electrical. Just my 2 cents from what we see. With a 580lb. engine, thats not much movement. Add a transom saver with the wedges and it will tighten up.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

EvansMarine said:


> Never had a bob's ever fail from flexing, but see CMC's all the time that are having problems with pumps, binding, and electrical. Just my 2 cents from what we see. With a 580lb. engine, thats not much movement. Add a transom saver with the wedges and it will tighten up.


So how are the new HS model CMC's holding up? Are y'all seeing as many issue's with these as what you have with the older one's?

YellowSkeeter, Thank You for the effort of starting this thread, It's a real eye-opener!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to do it as I had a couple hours free today. I also took a video in the water as well as did the same loop on my way home with the JP down and wedges in to compare. Will post in a bit while at the office


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That is exactly why I have towed for many many years and miles with a TRANSOM SAVER!!


----------



## Trout33 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Transom Savers*

The following link is to a recent article in BoatUS about the need (or not) for transom savers. You will note it also lists some different brands and types of transom savers.

http://www.boatus.com/trailering/2012/march/transomsavers.asp


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

2400tman said:


> That is exactly why I have towed for many many years and miles with a TRANSOM SAVER!!


Not all trailers will accept a saver. My Tech-Sun rear cross member was so far forward the saver will hit the bottom of the hull.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

As promised video taken same rout and speed with jp down and wedges in. Did not want to change camera angle so everything should be as close to the same as I could get. Water video coming next.....


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> As promised video taken same rout and speed with jp down and wedges in. Did not want to change camera angle so everything should be as close to the same as I could get. Water video coming next.....


That is the ticket!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

**** I dont see the jack plate flexing at all but the transom sure is.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I think that is form the wide angle and the boat being on the trailer. Once I get the one on the water you will see the difference, even though shot from the same angle.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

YS, I think you need a transom saver.......


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

2400tman said:


> YS, I think you need a transom saver.......


I actually want to get one now just to video it and see the difference!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anxious to see the water shot.

This camera is the bomb. I wonder if I can mount it on my golf club and watch slow mo clips of the club face slapping golf balls over to the next hole so I can better my swing....boy that slice needs some work something fierce.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, so as promised the water shot. 3 takeoffs. One standard JP down, second with the JP at 3" and last at 6", and yes to all you non beleievers the Skeeter tunnel will get up with the JP all the way up and motor level with trim tabs set level as well. Took 3 years to find the correct prop to do that but video is the proof.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

looks like you get the same or worse beating running in the water. I still like the idea of a transom saver for trailering but from the looks of it the transom saver is not needed at all.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Case cleared by exceptional means.

Great videos YS. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

george.maness86 said:


> looks like you get the same or worse beating running in the water. I still like the idea of a transom saver for trailering but from the looks of it the transom saver is not needed at all.


They take a beating for sure. Wait to you get in rough water and take a look at your motor what it's doing! Sort of scary but well proven. You just don't get the back and forth jarring on the equipment on the water and there is positive pressure on the steering as well as on the jp as you do on a trailer.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Hey YellowSkeeter, If you get a Transom Saver, mayby we could talk you into posting another video:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I certainly will. May get one tomorrow as I am taking the boat to Evans marine to get my steering serviced. Will bring gopro with me just in case.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

If I understand correctly, the wedge transom saver is designed to allow for movement(cushioning). I would think that with the motor tilted up, this movement is going to cause additional stress on either the transom or the jackplate. Sooner or later something is likely to give. The flexing of the jack plate might to favorable to damage to the transom.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks again to Bryan at Evans Marine. In and out in less than an hour. Steering was jacked. Leaking seals and air in the system. Replaced seals and used the power flush. Better than new.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks again to Bryan at Evans Marine. In and out in less than an hour. Steering was jacked. Leaking seals and air in the system. Replaced seals and used the power flush. Better than new.


I reckon those steering supports, wedges or what ever you call them are no longer needed?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It does not move side to side but will still use them.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So how does this power flush work?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> It does not move side to side but will still use them.


I have no comment for that other than you have a great weekend my friend and thanks for the videos you took. I think i've learned a lot watching those.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> I actually want to get one now just to video it and see the difference!


I promise you it wont move hardly any at all... You wont catch me towing a mile without a transom saver...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like a plastic tool box with a pump and fluid. Hook 2 lines to dash through a special valve and two at the bleeder valves on the cylinder and then technician turns on and adjusts valves as fluid is circulated through the system and all air is flushed. Worth every penny to have had Evans do it vs me.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I get a little bit of side to side movement and wondering if this is something I should have done. So is the movement gone and operation smoother?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

chumy said:


> I have no comment for that other than you have a great weekend my friend and thanks for the videos you took. I think i've learned a lot watching those.


My pleasure. Just having fun with the gopro hero 3. That is exactly the reason for the post and videos. With what is being seen , we all can make a decision on what may or may not work best on our boats and in our minds.

Transom saver next up. Headed to academy on my way to the office and will post.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> I get a little bit of side to side movement and wondering if this is something I should have done. So is the movement gone and operation smoother?


A lot better. This is the first time my steering has been looked at in 7 years.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> My pleasure. Just having fun with the gopro hero 3. That is exactly the reason for the post and videos. With what is being seen , we all can make a decision on what may or may not work best on our boats and in our minds.
> 
> Transom saver next up. Headed to academy on my way to the office and will post.


If your talking about T-saver that connects to the trailer, then yes, your j-plate or transom or whatever is flexing in your videos will cease to exist. I'm not so sure if it will cease if the plate is extended. look forward in knowing.
just my 2 cents
Good luck


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The last product and last video coming up.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks again to Bryan at Evans Marine. In and out in less than an hour. Steering was jacked. Leaking seals and air in the system. Replaced seals and used the power flush. Better than new.


I thought you're steering having that much slack in it was a little fishy, good thing you took it in and got it taken care of.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks to guys like you, very appreciated.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The only thing I have bad to say about the Transom saver is it beats the [email protected] out of your paint on your lower unit, I know , I know I realize the benefit, I have had more boats than carters and pills, I get it. But I have seen first hand theother side. I wonder since your steering is good, would the wedge be more sufficient?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I wedge a piece of carpet between the rubber pads and the lower unit. Still gets scuffed a little but much better.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

RedXCross said:


> The only thing I have bad to say about the Transom saver is it beats the [email protected] out of your paint on your lower unit, I know , I know I realize the benefit, I have had more boats than carters and pills, I get it. But I have seen first hand theother side. I wonder since your steering is good, would the wedge be more sufficient?


If you are worried about the paint then add a piece of carpet between lower unit and rubbers on transom saver.....


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

lol...Reelwork we must have been typing at same time!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2400tman said:


> If you are worried about the paint then add a *piece of carpet between* lower unit and *rubbers* on transom saver.....


OUCH


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice........


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Forgot this


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok, so here it is. Again not pushing or sugesting any product, but have the videos so that all of you can make up your mind. Jack plate set on 3. I know what I will be running.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

That transom saver looks pretty solid. Thanks for taking the time to post the videos. Here's some green to you for your efforts.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

yellowskeeter said:


> Ok, so here it is. Again not pushing or sugesting any product, but have the videos so that all of you can make up your mind. Jack plate set on 3. I know what I will be running.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about! YellowSkeeter you are THE MAN!!! You Rock Dude!!!

Thank's Again

Oh yeah, Have some Cabbage


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

If it were mine, I'd weld on a 1.5"x1.5"x1/4" angle iron vertically in the middle of that jack plate, plate along with this transom savor and it probably would be solid as a rock. That's just what i get out of the video. Thanks for taking time to share.

I wish I had a camera so i couild do the same thing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Senor Kenny, su video es perfecto... Muchas Grassy-ash

No doubt that T-Saver is doing the job it's intended to do. So did you have the saver, wedge and clips in use at the same time?


(By the way "You must spread some reputation around.....")


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha no not all three. I gave up so just the transom saver and the steering blocks. I will be using that but jacking the plate down and should be good. Once the rubber tabs on the transom saver loosen up a little, I will be able to tuck it further. I really thought there would be more movement with the transom saver and between nothing and the my wedge, that my wedge would do more than it did. I still 100% believe in the steering wedges.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I picked the wrong day to quit amphetamines... 

Wishing I had not ordered that MY Wedge now. Then again, it will be usefull for those short trips.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong day to quit amphetamines...
> 
> Wishing I had not ordered that MY Wedge now. Then again, it will be usefull for those short trips.


Reelwork,
How about starting a thread about who makes the strongest J-plate. Or which j-plate is best for your transom, motor, bushings, steering, T/T etc. I'll need a camera to try and prove my point. I've been jumping up/down on the back of my motor lately every time I see one of skeeters videos come out. I've been trying to see how much movement i have, it aint much. Probably not the same as an actual road test.
I think it would be fun?
Have a good weekend. Be back here on Monday:cheers:
Chumy


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just noticed as I was deleting my folders on my drive that I had this one as well going down spring steubner at 55 mph. Quick and last one for sure! Files deleted. Now back to work. I made it in black and white for us old folk!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Me too I just spent my time with da Wedge and it gave me an atomic wedgy! Thanks Skeeter dude!

What amazes me is what an *** whopping your transom and motor take on the road? I knew it wasn't great , but ****



ReelWork said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong day to quit amphetamines...
> 
> Wishing I had not ordered that MY Wedge now. Then again, it will be usefull for those short trips.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Very interesting research. I have always wonder about the various transome savers on the market. I use the MyWedge on my Yamaha, but I may have to locate my trailer type saver and use that old thing again.
Thanks to you Yellowskeeter for the posts and I have a few greenies for you and your effort.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

chumy said:


> Reelwork,
> How about starting a thread about who makes the strongest J-plate. Or which j-plate is best for your transom, motor, bushings, steering, T/T etc. I'll need a camera to try and prove my point. I've been jumping up/down on the back of my motor lately every time I see one of skeeters videos come out. I've been trying to see how much movement i have, it aint much. Probably not the same as an actual road test.
> I think it would be fun?
> Have a good weekend. Be back here on Monday:cheers:
> Chumy


I agree the play is in the jack plate and steering, power bled the steering and took care of the side to side wobble but the jack plate has slop the higher the plate the more it flexes. Its the design of the bobs the plate flexes need to film a cmc, atlas, and direct mount to transom to compare the difference. When it comes down to it its taking the same beating on the water, so what are we really accomplishing by securing it during towing


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You may have something with that I am a Bob's fan but I have a newer Atlas 10" and I love it, Not as fast but VERY well built IMO.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know how they compare and in no means am i pushing any products or recommending anything but sometimes flexing and some movement is stronger than something that does not. A wing from a 747 is designed to flex 14 ft up or down. Pretty crazy. If something is not designed to flex or move and if it does it breaks. I have been on a boat with an atlas and in the water it moved just the same as what I have seen. On the cmc jp I have no clue. I don't know anyone with one. 

These trailer shots you have to keep in mind everything is moving, bouncing and jarring including the camera. The water shots show a much smoother situation even though the water was not all that smooth. In the trailer shots it looks like the transom is flexing, but believe me it's not. On the water you don't get that visual effect. Don't know why but it may be something like holding a pencil at one end and moving your hand up and down and the pencil looks like it is bending, when we all know its not. What I do know is that the jp takes a bad beating while trailering, and a good beating while running in the water,Regardless of brand. Mine has over 700 hrs of running in the water, 7 years of use, over 150 trips from Houston to Corpus as well as numerous to Galveston and the lakes with no failures or loss of liquid or any service. Just simple maintenance. That to me is a testament of its strength and design.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very True, And again I applaud and praise you for this, It will definitely change my future habits. (Thank You)On another note I have seen ALL JP fail, My side is different than yours , I do not run my boats like this, But again I don't fish near the tourneys I use too either. But 700 hours is golden,(your boat) But on the tourney side I have seen brand new JP's including Bob's flex to the part of a beaten similar to what we MAY have seen on your cam for miles on end and actually came apart(La. Redfish tourney from Miss. to Venice) Toledo Bend Elite series 2 years back, etc . etc. The principle your talking about on the Jets is called the Bernulli(sp?) principle.(it creates lift and flex) I totally understand, the way we run and take care of our boats vary from person to person. I bet 95% of the people do not have any idea what is going on back there lol. On another note my nephew has a aluminum bracket made from someone in Fl. that is amazing on his Bass cat it fits over both pistons and has a retainer ? It looks and works well, I have followed him from Falcon on numerous occasions and I can tell you IT WORKS. I will try to find the Manu.

Thanks again.



yellowskeeter said:


> I don't know how they compare and in no means am i pushing any products or recommending anything but sometimes flexing and some movement is stronger than something that does not. A wing from a 747 is designed to flex 14 ft up or down. Pretty crazy. If something is not designed to flex or move and if it does it breaks. I have been on a boat with an atlas and in the water it moved just the same as what I have seen. On the cmc jp I have no clue. I don't know anyone with one.
> 
> These trailer shots you have to keep in mind everything is moving, bouncing and jarring including the camera. The water shots show a much smoother situation even though the water was not all that smooth. In the trailer shots it looks like the transom is flexing, but believe me it's not. On the water you don't get that visual effect. Don't know why but it may be something like holding a pencil at one end and moving your hand up and down and the pencil looks like it is bending, when we all know its not. What I do know is that the jp takes a bad beating while trailering, and a good beating while running in the water,Regardless of brand. Mine has over 700 hrs of running in the water, 7 years of use, over 150 trips from Houston to Corpus as well as numerous to Galveston and the lakes with no failures or loss of liquid or any service. Just simple maintenance. That to me is a testament of its strength and design.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> I don't know how they compare and in no means am i pushing any products or recommending anything but sometimes flexing and some movement is stronger than something that does not. A wing from a 747 is designed to flex 14 ft up or down. Pretty crazy. *If something is not designed to flex or move and if it does it breaks.* I have been on a boat with an atlas and in the water it moved just the same as what I have seen. On the cmc jp I have no clue. I don't know anyone with one.
> 
> These trailer shots you have to keep in mind everything is moving, bouncing and jarring including the camera. The water shots show a much smoother situation even though the water was not all that smooth. In the trailer shots it looks like the transom is flexing, but believe me it's not. On the water you don't get that visual effect. Don't know why but it may be something like holding a pencil at one end and moving your hand up and down and the pencil looks like it is bending, when we all know its not. What I do know is that the jp takes a bad beating while trailering, and a good beating while running in the water,Regardless of brand. Mine has over 700 hrs of running in the water, 7 years of use, over 150 trips from Houston to Corpus as well as numerous to Galveston and the lakes with no failures or loss of liquid or any service. Just simple maintenance. *That to me is a testament of its strength and design.*


EXACTLY - that's what I was saying when I said "Don't confuse flexing with overall strength"

You just said it better. :wink:


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> EXACTLY - that's what I was saying when I said "Don't confuse flexing with overall strength"
> 
> You just said it better. :wink:


I wasn't talking about the strength of the Bobs. I'm sure it is strong there are enough of them out there. My point was more along the lines of why worry about securing the motor which is what a transom saver does when the play and vibration are coming from the jack plate, and further to the point of who really cares about towing vibration when you think about the dynamic load of a 24 foot boat getting pushed by 250 HP across some chop. :brew:


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

t-tung said:


> Steering stabilizers look like they're working well. Transom saver doesn't seem like it's doing much at all though.


I agree! I put them up on dual monitors and could not tell the difference between with or without transom saver.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

When I bought my boat (used) and went to the Yamaha dealer to ask about a transom saver they sold me the Yamaha saver. They said Yamaha did not want their motors being supported from the lower unit. What the heck can a man do?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

TexasTFishing said:


> When I bought my boat (used) and went to the Yamaha dealer to ask about a transom saver they sold me the Yamaha saver. They said Yamaha did not want their motors being supported from the lower unit. What the heck can a man do?


Did they sell transom savers?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good thread.. I finally got around to seeing the whole thing with all the clips.. nice work YS!...


----------

